# 1954 J.C. Higgins wow!!



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 14, 2017)

Word gets around that I am a bicycle freak. Yep it is true, I am a bike junkie. I never thought I would own  that bike. I never thought I could find it, locally, in such fine condition. An older gentleman called me and said that he had a special bike for me. It was his good friend’s bike and his buddy gave it to him when his buddy went into a home. This gentleman checked on the value  but gave me a super deal. He told me he was there when he and his buddy went to the store to pick it up. Original down to the tires. Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 14, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 14, 2017)

killer bike man very nice. I love those bikes I have four of them


----------



## tech549 (Oct 14, 2017)

wow,2 this week on the cabe don't get much nicer than this!!


----------



## the2finger (Oct 14, 2017)

Goes to show you they are still out there


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 14, 2017)

T


tech549 said:


> wow,2 this week on the cabe don't get much nicer than this!!



 two? I don’t see that?


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 14, 2017)

Stunning bike. Is this your only vintage bike?


----------



## Boris (Oct 14, 2017)

Is that reflective tape on the fenders or something else? Could you post a close up photo if you wouldn't mind. If it is reflective tape, the gentleman did a very nice job of applying it, and it compliments the bike well. Killer bike! Congratulations!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 14, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> T
> two? I don’t see that?



another one of these sold last week ,an it was in the same condition as yours very nice.look in the complete bike for sale thread.member 47 Higgins had it for sale.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 15, 2017)

Bike Mike said:


> Stunning bike. Is this your only vintage bike?



No mike, I have quite a few bicycles. Most of mine are higher end riders or middle of the road riders. Muscle bikes and ballooners are the way to go and I can’t ever decide what I like best!!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 15, 2017)

Boris said:


> Is that reflective tape on the fenders or something else? Could you post a close up photo if you wouldn't mind. If it is reflective tape, the gentleman did a very nice job of applying it, and it compliments the bike well. Killer bike! Congratulations!



Hey Boris — yes it is reflector tape. It was done extremely well.


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> No mike, I have quite a few bicycles. Most of mine are higher end riders or middle of the road riders. Muscle bikes and ballooners are the way to go and I can’t ever decide what I like best!!



Thanks for your response. I want one more, a 50s ballooner. Quite an expensive hobby but beautiful bicycle designs.


----------



## Kato (Oct 15, 2017)

Holy Toledo !!!!


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats on your new addition! Super nice looking bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2017)

Amazing luxury time capsule you have there, Congrads on a Big home run!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 15, 2017)

I keep saying it ... but I can’t believe it yet!!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 16, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Word gets around that I am a bicycle freak. Yep it is true, I am a bike junkie. I never thought I would own  that bike. I never thought I could find it, locally, in such fine condition. An older gentleman called me and said that he had a special bike for me. It was his good friend’s bike and his buddy gave it to him when his buddy went into a home. This gentleman checked on the value  but gave me a super deal. He told me he was there when he and his buddy went to the store to pick it up. Original down to the tires. Wow!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 692129
> 
> ...



*Good for you!!  Killer bike and even neater story!!*


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 16, 2017)

Ya man — I am gonna pedal it shortly and see it the OG tires can make like five pedals. I need to get some repos I think.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 18, 2017)

That is beautiful. What an amazing bike, and story. Congrats. 
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 18, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Word gets around that I am a bicycle freak. Yep it is true, I am a bike junkie. I never thought I would own  that bike. I never thought I could find it, locally, in such fine condition. An older gentleman called me and said that he had a special bike for me. It was his good friend’s bike and his buddy gave it to him when his buddy went into a home. This gentleman checked on the value  but gave me a super deal. He told me he was there when he and his buddy went to the store to pick it up. Original down to the tires. Wow!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 692131




Is that a radio or a 6V battery pack below the tank? I'm guess a battery pack and it holds a 6V lantern battery, like this maybe?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, beautiful! I was under the impression that the  chain guard was a '56-7 item, but one never knows.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

That's the kind of shape bike we all dream of finding! Outstanding Higgins, enjoy it! Joe


----------

